

Romney 1040 Tax Forms - bitcoin blackmail - part 2 - eof
http://pastebin.com/pfcqiKWX

======
sp332
Here's the first part of the story
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4481292> the original pastebin
<http://pastebin.com/1j1yzQ9S> the balance of the wallet "against" release
[http://blockchain.info/address/1HeF89wMjC48bWNgWvVo7Wu3RaLW8...](http://blockchain.info/address/1HeF89wMjC48bWNgWvVo7Wu3RaLW8XVsE8)
and "for" release
[http://blockchain.info/address/12AP6iCwRNFQqKLStH3A4b4hw3SL6...](http://blockchain.info/address/12AP6iCwRNFQqKLStH3A4b4hw3SL6RaNgB)
but note that much of the balance is people communicating in binary ASCII code
in the digits of the transactions.

~~~
wheelerwj
thanks for posting that

------
wheelerwj
I have to be honest, it doesn't look like anyone is taking this seriously. Not
even a little bit.

